# desperate housewives game problems



## hvvk (May 23, 2007)

When I try to install the desperate housewives game the system checker pops up and says I failed the video acceleration it says what I need is accel and my system has T&L what does that mean? I tried to bypass the system checker and install it and it works but then the game crashes and says there has been an unhandled exception. What can I do?


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

Return the game and buy something better.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

The Jesbus Fire said:


> Return the game and buy something better.


LOL...yes ditto for me.... 

Ok if you really want to try and play your game post your system specs...Processor,Video card, memory and the Games publisher.

if you are not sure, then click Start/Run and type dxdiag

in the lower right click Save information (to your desktop) then attach it to this post


----------



## hvvk (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your help(yeah right) I thought someone could actually be nice and help me out.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

hvvk said:


> Thanks for all your help(yeah right) I thought someone could actually be nice and help me out.


Oh come on were kidding, ok maybe I was a bit of a Smart [email protected]#$...my apologies 

It looks like you need a better video card or at least one supported by the game, I suggested you post your system info, to give us a better idea.

some Integrated Video chips are Generic and won't work for certain games

Here is a support link 

You could print the list of supported cards and bring it with you to a computer store so you can upgrade the card, but you'll need to know if you have an AGP or PCI-E type Video slot (if you post system info we can tell you)


----------



## hvvk (May 23, 2007)

thank you I was afraid it was my video card, I'm going to print that off and take it to a computer store. I can't believe the problems I'm having just to play a game!!!!  I hate new technology!!!!! Thank you ziggy


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

good luck, Look at a store like "Tiger Direct", and make sure you know the type of slot (see above)


----------



## suzannemarie (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi , Guys can you help please , in desperate housewives , at episode 8 you are suposed to warn Daniel Fox by calling him and there is no number for him.how can i find his number.
The problem is that you can not even go home because it tells you that you should call him first.

Can you help me ,pls!!!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

You should start a new posting for your question


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i had problems with a desperate house wife...it wasnt pretty...hurt my back a little


----------



## suzannemarie (Jul 20, 2007)

But can you help me?PLS , PLS !
Oh,what happened with that housewife.What trouble did you have with her?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

oh...hehe she was jus a little too desperate  haha...pm me


----------



## saska (Oct 3, 2007)

When I want to start game 









But I was install game from that cd.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

put the original CD1 disk in the drive


----------

